# Sylvania SilverStar H11 ST/2 bulbs



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Will the Sylvania SilverStar H11 ST/2 bulbs fit on a 2004 GTO low beams without any problems? I believe they are 55W. Does anyone have these installed?


----------

